# North queensferry Gun Battery



## species8472 (Aug 27, 2010)

The North queensferry Gun Battery was place high up on the cliffs at North Queensferry to protect the approaches to the dockyard at Rosyth and the rail bridge. 
I visited here about 20years ago and was able to wander round the stores and offices with no problem.
There used to be hoist shafts, bunkers and tunnels all over the area.
There is a similar battery at south queensferry but it is now part of a private dwelling. 
The NQ battery was derelict until about 10years ago when it was turned into offices for an water company Living Water Ecosystems .
I only had a few mins to explore the site as the staff were leaving for the day, another more indepth visit is on the books.
There was also a seaplane base nearby.
Down near the water front is the remains of the old Munitions dump, Originally a Mine Depot for submarines in WW1, this jetty lies off North Queensferry in Fife, below the WW1 coastal artillery battery at Carlingnose.
the remains of the pier which can still be seen. The concrete sea wall is all that remains of the dump as modern houses now occupy the site. The pier still shows the tracks used by a small fireless loco to bring the munitions ashore.
Below the battery is a small brick building which I am told was for the barrage balloons used to protect the bridge.
Aside from the wartime interest there are a lot of historical landmarks to see, old spring wells, cemetery and the old houses too.

Looking down into the shell store, new steps since i last visited, no skint legs this time.






Main enterance to the shell store, above the door can be seen the SHELL STORE 1





Munitions Hoist in one of the gun pits.





One of the Gun Pits.





Down into one of the shellstores/ shelters





Round the coast you are greated by this pier.
The munitions peir for the battery




The railway tracks can still be seen for the fireles/electric loco used to transport the munitions to the nearby dump.





Thanks for looking, I love going there just to visit and have a slap up meal in a nearby hotel.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=56.177395&lon=-3.203572&z=18.5&r=0&src=msa


----------



## tom83 (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice Report


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah cracker !! Thanx for that, i think a quick trip to Scotland is definately on the cards !!


----------



## tommo (Aug 27, 2010)

that is nice cheers for that


----------



## chris (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice find - I missed that one - this was the only one I found there and didn't have time to take a closer look. At the time (mid 2009) NQ was the most heavily guarded place in Scotland being where Gordon Brown's less famous other house was. I guess your battery is round the west side of the bridge


----------

